# Configuración de ruedas para doblar lo más rápido posible en 90º



## ELIUSM (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola a todos!

1) Les tengo un dato: el chip A3967 es perfecto para controlar motores paso a paso bipolares, y el L297 también es bueno, y es un poco más versátil. Dónde comprar el A3967? en www.digikey.com.

2) Una pregunta: alguien tiene una propuesta para hacer un robot que tenga dos o más ruedas, y que sea capaz de avanzar y girar rápido por una curva de 90 grados? O sea, uno que avance, se detenga, y continúe avanzando en una dirección de 90 grados con respecto a la dirección en la que venía, pero de la manera más rápida posible, donde ojalá nisiquiera tenga que girarse para continuar en la nueva dirección (a modo de ahorrar tiempo) . Busco una solución ingeniosa de configuración de ruedas para este propósito. Alguien tiene ideas? O los dejé con más dudas sobre mi pregunta?

En todo caso, cuento con las herramientas para hacer mecanismos complicados, pero es preferible evitarlo lo más posible.

Saludos!


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 1, 2008)

Podrias hacer que TODAS las ruedas giren 90º? Asi puede venir, frenar en seco, girar las ruedas 90º y volver a arrancar, saliendo hacia un lado.
Obviamente detenerse y arrancar lleva su tiempo, sino puedes hacer un vehiculo de doble direccion, esos giran rapido.


Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 2, 2008)

Usa cuatro ruedas, dos de traccion y dos con base giratoria.

Tambien se puede con tres ruedas (una sola de base giratoria), solamente hay que distribuir el peso de manera que el centro de gravedad este mas atras y mas bajo.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 2, 2008)

Hola!
Gracias! Ya había pensado en algo como ese modelo, creo que me inclinaré por usar ese, aunque igual tenga que rotar sobre sí mismo para doblar por esquinas.

Otra preguntita que pienso aplicar en las ruedas:
Existe un tipo de goma especial, que produce fricciones muy altas con otras superficies. Es como... bien blanda, pero no resbala con nada. Y esa se la pienso poner a mis ruedas, ya que éstas rodarán por una superficie de melamina y acelerará y frenará brusamente, y no me sirve que se resbale mucho.
Cómo se llama este tipo de goma? Y no me importa mucho que dure poco debio al desgaste.
Gracias!


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 2, 2008)

En ese modelo clavas una rueda y el vehiculo gira sobre su propio eje aprovechando la inercia... no tnees que frenar, entocnes podes girar muy rapido.
Sino tienes que poner doble direccion, como los autos de rally. Haras una curva un poco ams abierta, pero a mucha velocidad.

Saludos.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 2, 2008)

Hola!
Hmm, en este momento no me refería tanto a girar rápido y así no deslizarse, si no más bien, que este robot debe acelerar y frenar muy rápido, y con la presición de un motor paso a paso u ojalá lo más cercano a ella. Por eso lo mejor es que no se deslice, ni al acelerar ni al frenar.

Hablaba de esa goma que alguna gente pone sobre el capó de un auto para poner cosas encima y que estas no resbalen.

Saludos!


----------



## newnaf (Ago 3, 2008)

hola _Eduardo_

te hago dos preguntas

una y la menos importante. con que programa haces ese dibujo? tengo uno el Alibre. pero no es asi

y la otra.. me queda la duda de como conseguir esa forma de la estructura.. que material usas? pq lo que me viene a la cabeza es una sola pieza de aluminio.. lo que implica un laburo terrible y mucha plata.. con que lo tenes pensado hacer? o con que aconsejarias hacerlo?

un saludo.. gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 3, 2008)

newnaf dijo:
			
		

> una y la menos importante. con que programa haces ese dibujo? tengo uno el Alibre. pero no es asi


Esta hecho con SolidWorks.



> y la otra.. me queda la duda de como conseguir esa forma de la estructura.. que material usas? pq lo que me viene a la cabeza es una sola pieza de aluminio.. lo que implica un laburo terrible y mucha plata.. con que lo tenes pensado hacer? o con que aconsejarias hacerlo?


Esa base era a modo de ejemplo, lo unico que importa es que las ruedas tengan mas o menos esa disposicion. El soporte del conjunto puede ser de ese tipo , plegando una chapa , en varias piezas o lo que se te ocurra.
Ademas, a la hora de fabricarle el 'chasis' al robot hay que tener en cuenta el resto de los elementos, no solamente 'donde deben ir las ruedas'.

Respecto al material?... para una forma de ese estilo te conviene usar Grilon o Delrin, salvo que ya tengas un pedazo de aluminio.

Sobre la construccion de *esa* pieza?...  Para la construccion de cualquier cosa lo fundamental son los elementos con que uno cuenta. 
Si uno lo piensa hacer en casa a sierra,taladro,tornillo y pegamento  no puede elegir ese diseño , forzosamente tiene que descomponerla en piezas dobladas/atornilladas/pegadas.
En cambio si se cuenta con un torno o con torno y fresadora (o se lo lleva a un taller) tranquilamente lo haces de una pieza y ademas con las medidas precisas.

Como se mecanizaria eso?... A mano imposible (imposible que quede bien), a torno seria asi.
- Conseguis un pedazo de tubo de Delrin de medidas interior/exterior c ercanas a las finales y torneas una arandela.
- Con un plato de 4 mordazas sujetas la arandela descentrada, con mecha haces el agujero para el eje las ruedas de base giratoria y con herramienta de interior torneas el resto del alojamiento.
- Idem para el alojamiento de la otra rueda.
- Ahora sujetas la arandela por las caras planas y con mecha le haces un agujero pasante (cuidar el centrado).  Con una herramienta de interiores le dejas a medida el agujero para el motor y la parte donde va fijado.
- Giras la pieza 180°, la centras y haces lo mismo.

Esa seria una forma 'a puro torno', la correcta es hacer los alojamientos con fresadora + plato divisor + fresas acordes.


----------



## newnaf (Ago 3, 2008)

muchas gracias.. pense otra cosa.. disculpa.. de todas formas lo mejor es agarrar la fresadora con muchas ganas y tiempo. un saludo grande!

pd: estas haciendo un robotito? no ando mucho en el foro.. no me fije si hay algo sobre vos.. un saludo!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 3, 2008)

> pd: estas haciendo un robotito? no ando mucho en el foro.. no me fije si hay algo sobre vos.. un saludo!


No.  Eso era nada mas que un ejemplo de mecanismo simple para doblar en cualquier angulo y con cualquier radio de giro (cero si haces girar las ruedas en sentidos opuestos).


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 3, 2008)

Volviendo un poco al tema... ¿cuál sería un buen material para la superficie de las ruedas para que no deslicen?

Yo pensé que podría ser el tipo de goma por el cual preguntaba yo... uno que imposibilite que se deslice con respecto al suelo.

Gracias!


----------



## FRYCK (Ago 4, 2008)

Seria  bueno   de esta  forma como  el  X- Runner   http://www.x-robotics.com/


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 4, 2008)

Por que no vas a una casa de modelismo y RC a escala y compras ruedas de goma blanda desinflables?

Mejor que eso, seria ponerle cinta doble faz, ahi si que no patina


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 4, 2008)

en las casas de radiocontrol tenes gomas que le podes pones relleno, llamado mousse, y con eso darle dureza, y sacandoselo las haces mas blandas, tenes muchisimas gomas distintas para elegir. y si no, dale con la cinta doble faz


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 5, 2008)

Humm! eso de la cinta doble faz no es tan malo como algunos podrían creer, no lo encuentro malo. No es muy duradero, pero eso no importa. Mi robot debe recorrer trayectos cortos, y después de cada vez, le cambio la cinta. No es caro.

Igual estudiaré el tema de las ruedas rellenas con esa goma que dices.

Gracias!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 5, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmno se que onda los precios en chile, pero seguro que te sale mas barato usar la cinta que conseguir ruedas de modelismo. lo que si, vas a tener cuidado con que no se te ensucie la cinta, sino ahi si que va a patinar. saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Ago 5, 2008)

Si le pones la cinta doble faz, no va a patinar, pero tampoco va a arrancar bien. Perdes un monton de potencia en despegar las ruedas del piso...

Era un chiste, tomalo como tal...

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 5, 2008)

je, si. pero los precios de los cauchos de radiocontrol me lo hacen pensar 2 veces. saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 5, 2008)

Jaja, bueno, yo creo que aunque se ensucie el pegamento no va a dejar de tener fricción con el piso (que es de melamina), y eso es lo que quiero. Que al comienzo se quede pegado... mm, el pegamento me imagino que se gastará rápido y se llenará de polvo. Aceptaré la idea de enrollar las ruedas en esa cinta adhesiva.

Ahora me topo con el siguiente problema (en relación a las ruedas): las ruedas estarán directamente conectadas al eje de un motor paso a paso. No quiero usar servos, ya que son muy lentos, y los motores DC son imprecisos. Lo que debo lograr es que ambas ruedas de mi robot giren 100% iguales, sin lugar a error. Por eso usaré motores paso a paso.

Ahora, hacen pasos chicos, pero bruscos. Puede ser entonces que las ruedas me patinen un poco, haciendo que el error entre ambas deje de ser 0%. Entonces pensé en ruedas "amortiguadas", donde no se trata de un amortiguamiento vertical, si no que un amortiguamiento entre el eje y la periferia de la rueda, así los movimientos bruscos del motor no se transmitirán directamente al perímetro de la rueda, pero si igual, la "cantidad de giro".
Básicamente la idea es hacer ruedas que tengan rayos (como los de bicicleta), entre el eje y el perímetro, y estos rayos, con pletinas elásticas de metal o plástico.

Alguna sugerencia o comentario?

Les agradezco mucho!


----------

